
Fixed gear bicycles for the road - mobiletelephone
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html
======
dalke
If you like fixed wheeled cycles, great! But this piece uses statements that
depend on a survivor bias. Eg, those who stick with a fixed wheeled cycle will
be stronger than those who do not. Perhaps it's true - it gives no real
evidence - but what of all those who would give up cycling if not for gears?

It makes the the unsubstantiated claim made that "Keeping your legs in motion
keeps the muscles supple, and promotes good circulation." On my long trips
I'll often stop to read roadside sign or historical marker, or look at
something interesting. Are my frequent stops also unhealthy?

If taking a break from pedaling is so unhealthy and leads to unsupple legs and
bad circulation, then maybe I shouldn't bike at all, and stay home?

Because fixed wheel or not, the fun for me is to see what's out on the road,
not "feel a closer communion with [my] bike and with the road".

~~~
mikestew
_It makes the the unsubstantiated claim made that "Keeping your legs in motion
keeps the muscles supple, and promotes good circulation."_

That sounds like it was ripped straight from a pamphlet from 1920 touting the
benefits of Dr. Snakeoil's Mysterious Healing Elixir.

I've heard various benefits of fixies over the years, not a damned one of
which was backed by anything but cargo cult or wishful thinking. I say this as
one with several fixies, including the original fixie: an 1886 high wheeler.

They are fun to ride, though, which is reason enough.

------
junto
The author should consider the continuous gearing system, the Nuvinci hub,
developed by Fallbrook Technologies. No loss of power whilst shifting gear.

[http://www.nuvincicycling.com/en/home.html](http://www.nuvincicycling.com/en/home.html)

